# Crime Prevention Through Environmental Design (CPTED) at Burlington PD



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

The Burlington Massachusetts Police Department will be hosting a Crime Prevention Through Environmental Design (CPTED) class from March 18-20, 2008. This class is being taught by instructors from the National Crime Prevention Council (NCPC)


Tuition for this very popular 3-day program is only $300 and space is limited.

*Training description:* 
The* Basic CPTED* course covers the theory behind CPTED and give an overview of the history of crime and the physical environment; the basics of CPTED principles and how they work; applying successful applications and techniques of CPTED to specific crimes; how to consider CPTED principles in plans to secure key public places and facilities; and how to conduct a community safety assessment using CPTED principles.

*Who should attend:* 
This training is designed for local law enforcement, local city and private planners, government officials, business leaders, community activists, crime prevention practitioners, and leaders looking for innovative ways to prevent crime in their communities.

*Details:* 


This three-day training is provided at a nominal cost of $300 per participant_ (Make checks or money orders payable to NCPC-CPTED)_. Travel, lodging, and food costs are the responsibility of the participant.
Registration begins at 8:00a.m. Each day runs from 8:30 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. _ (Please do not schedule flights to leave early)_.
Certificates of completion will be issued only to those participants who complete all three days of training.

To register with credit card payment, please go to www.ncpc.org/training and click on CPTED. 
To register without credit card payment, you must mail the official registration form and payment or purchase order to* NCPC-CPTED, PO Box 631823, Baltimore, MD 21263-1823.*

If anyone needs any further information please feel free to contact me. I will e-mail a flyer with more information and a registration form.



*Sergeant Glen Mills* 
*Burlington Police Department* 
*45 Center Street* 
*Burlington, MA 01803* 
*Phone: 781-505-4945* 
*email: gamills-at-burlmass.org (replace "-at-" with an @)
* 
 
*http://www.bpd.org* 
*http://profile.myspace.com/burlington_police* 
*http://www.macrimeanalysts.com/*


----------

